# Fear Factory



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

New album Mechanize is amazing.

Fear Factory's best IMO.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounding good as I'd expect from Fear Factory! 

Is their new album out already? Didn't think it was out until the beginning of Febuary?? 

Lets hope they actually play Sonisphere this year as I was gutted they didn't last year. They're on the bill again.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not available officially, but have it through other means. Will buy it once it is out though, it is worth it.

I have already paid for my Sonisphere ticket for next year so I hope they turn up. Also hope I get a free ticket to the Poland show.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you ordered your ticket during December then you should do.

Me and the Mrs and a couple of my mates are going so should be good. 

Couldn't resist seeing Maiden again, also Rammstein are meant to put on an awesome show as well so will make a good headliner as well.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Rammsteins first festival show I believe?

Haven't seen Maiden before and not really a fan, but I like the few songs I have heard.

The Poland tickets were limited in numbers though. May also be looking to go to either Waken or Hellfest this year but depends on money and I think Waken will probably sell out before we can decide.


----------

